# Western Control Lever



## john_alaska (Nov 9, 2012)

Old Western Pro Plow, (1992). My inside control lever pulled out from the control box. Is this an easy fix?? Minus 25 degrees now....ugg


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

-25? I'm so sorry. Gonna be in the 60s here this weekend.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm assuming this is a cable controlled plow? although 1992 was right around the time western introduced the electric coil controlled unit that was used with the conventional setups as well.

i have a cable controlled unit. are you talking about the joystick lever that sticks out of the control box? this is nothing more than a threaded rod that threads into the control box. i'm not understanding how this would "pull" out?

does your box look like the one pictured on page #2, post #23 of this link?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106&page=2

can you post a picture of what you are describing?


----------



## john_alaska (Nov 9, 2012)

yes, that is the control on #23. The end of my lever is not treaded, it has a few round grooves around the end that goes into the control box...I will get a pic tonight...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

from western manual:


----------



## john_alaska (Nov 9, 2012)

linckeil;1512565 said:


> from western manual:


yes, yes, yes, that's it.. I'll tear into this weekend....my guess is the retaining clip feel off or something like that.....


----------



## john_alaska (Nov 9, 2012)

linckeil;1512565 said:


> from western manual:


The only thing I see is my control stick is not threaded....any ideas??


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

post a pic of it. i've owned and worked on tons of these plows and every control stick was threaded.

did you take the box apart as described above? what does the peice look like that accepts the threads on the control stick? is that threaded? i'd like to see that too..


----------



## john_alaska (Nov 9, 2012)

linckeil;1512743 said:


> post a pic of it. i've owned and worked on tons of these plows and every control stick was threaded.
> 
> did you take the box apart as described above? what does the peice look like that accepts the threads on the control stick? is that threaded? i'd like to see that too..


Your right, I just needed to study this and pull the control box. The lever is treaded. The lever pulled out with the brass fitting that came out of the platen assembly. Looks like the brass fitting just stripped out of the plastic mold mounted on the platen.

No parts available locally other than a complete joystick with cables which I think I will do next summer since the entire joystick is well worn.

For now I think I will get it in the garage and try to epoxy the brass fitting back into the plastic mold on the platen. Do you think that will get me by for the winter??


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i have spare boxes and can sell you the part you need. but i've never shipped to alaska. i have no idea how expensive that would be. shipping may kill any deal.


----------



## john_alaska (Nov 9, 2012)

linckeil;1513062 said:


> i have spare boxes and can sell you the part you need. but i've never shipped to alaska. i have no idea how expensive that would be. shipping may kill any deal.


Thanks for the offer, I will keep you in mind. I will try a good epoxy for now and replace the entire control this summer unless I have more problems. Winter time is always the worst time to work on anything here... snowing now, looks like tomorrow will be another plow day...

Are the after market controls ok, or stay with a OEM control-cables??

PS...shipping to Fairbanks is really not too bad for small items.. flat rate boxes are the same rates...the big stuff is what hits hard.....


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

John with the use of a good epoxy your repair should hold the brass thread insert in as well or better then it was when new..

 John...


----------

